# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Accent

## Pasha

accent, how is mine? :S

----------


## Pasha

its meee :P sorry hehe

----------


## net surfer

Американец штата Арканзас - can't hear any accent, like native Russian
голыми - inflection shouldn't go up here
руками - good
задУшил - wrong stress (correct - задушИл)
олэня - л should be soft
которого обнаружил - there's an accent
в спальне своей дочери - isn't clear at all.

----------


## mishau_

You speak Russian like many Americans I know. 
Take care of the soft sign in спальня. You totally omit it, which leads to misunderstanding at once. 
good luck

----------


## Paxan

Это уже совсем придирка, но меня что-то смущает в слове "американец" совсем чуть-чуть и я не понимаю что.

----------


## laxxy

to me, "amerikanec iz shtata arkanzas" sounds totally native (the final "s" in "arkanzas" is a bit hard to hear though, I think most Russians would pronounce it clearer, but I actually thought that you were a native speaker at first. 
As far as the rest of the sentence goes, the sounds you should concentrate on first are imo "L" (both the soft and the hard one; neither one is too similar to the English "L") and "i"/"y". The "i" should be more like very short "ee", not like English "i", as you have in "rukami". 
some other things:
You pronounce "v spal'ne" as "w spalne", instead of "f spal'ne". This is understandable but not standard in Russian. 
the first vowel in "kotorogo" is schwa as in "about". 
The "je" in "svoei" almost drops out. The technically correct way  (like on TV) of saying this wourd would be imo to pronounce "j" clearly as "svajej". In regular speech that "j" usually won't be pronounced clearly, but even in that case "ae" should still be heard as two distinct and different vowels.

----------


## Indra

> You pronounce "v spal'ne" as "w spalne", instead of "f spal'ne". This is understandable but not standard in Russian.

 belorussian accent   ::

----------


## challenger

How should someone position their tongue to pronounce Russian "l"?

----------


## DDT

Ok there Muttonchop, my Russian friend says that:
"The front part of your tongue should touch back of your bottom teeth and the back of your tongue should touch the pallet (sort of) that is if you mean ( ы) ."

----------


## challenger

I actually meant л, since laxxy said it's not really similar to the English "L" (which, in hindsight, I should have capitalized). But that helps, too, even though I'm not sure how you're supposed to touch your tongue to your teeth on a word like сыграть.

----------


## garans

> accent, how is mine? :S

 mistakes: 
Arcanzans (Arkanzas), kutorogo (kotorogo), u spalne (v spal'ne), olэnya 
and the whole performance: broken Russian - like a mechanically joined string of syllables

----------


## challenger

I didn't want to start a new thread, so... if anyone has time, can they tell me if I'm pronouncing these words correctly? Thanks.

----------


## MikeM

> I didn't want to start a new thread, so... if anyone has time, can they tell me if I'm pronouncing these words correctly? Thanks.

 Is the first word сноб? The recording is pretty bad, but the words sound pretty good to me...

----------


## garans

> I didn't want to start a new thread, so... if anyone has time, can they tell me if I'm pronouncing these words correctly? Thanks.

 I've got it: сноп (a sort of hay with corn - sheaf) 
good performance: a bit softer r in "pr'iroda" would be better for me

----------


## challenger

The first word is actually щенок! I'm guessing I didn't say that one very well?   ::  Thanks, guys!

----------


## MikeM

> The first word is actually щенок! I'm guessing I didn't say that one very well?   Thanks, guys!

   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dima.

> accent, how is mine? :S

 Amerikanets iz shtata arkanzas golymi rukami zadumshil olenja, kotorogo obnaruzhil v spal'ne svoej docheri.  
try like that  >>>>  olenja = olenya   and  spal'ne = spal''ne   more l''    ::   ::

----------


## challenger

Here's a second try with the things I had trouble with in the first recording. Can you identify the word this time?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Here's a second try with the things I had trouble with in the first recording. Can you identify the word this time?

 Возвращаюсь %) 
This word should sound like this

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не понял, отфига возвращался?

----------


## Dimitri

> не понял, отфига возвращался?

 переведи на русский   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  не понял, откуда возвращался?

----------


## Dimitri

> не понял, откуда возвращался?

 ну просто "возвращаюсь" - с дискотеки, например ))

----------


## challenger

Ах! Я думал, что такая орфография-возврещаюсь. Ужас. I don't have speakers right now, but I'll be sure to listen to your recording later. How was my pronunciation besides the second syllable? Thanks!

----------


## challenger

Ok, ok-I just figured out a way to record more than three words! I figure this should be a better test of my pronunciation. If anyone has 38 seconds, I'd appreciate feedback on this: http://www.mediamungo.com/media/showpho ... 6/cat/2067 
Thanks!

----------


## Dimitri

> Ах! Я думал, что такая орфография-возвращаюсь. Ужас. I don't have speakers right now, but I'll be sure to listen to your recording later. How was my pronunciation besides the second syllable? Thanks!

----------


## Dimitri

> Ok, ok-I just figured out a way to record more than three words! I figure this should be a better test of my pronunciation. If anyone has 38 seconds, I'd appreciate feedback on this: http://www.mediamungo.com/media/showpho ... 6/cat/2067 
> Thanks!

 очень быстро. половину я не понял   ::  
попробуй помедленней и более чётче

----------


## Indra

> попробуй помедленней и более чётче

 более чётко

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  попробуй помедленней и более чётче   более чётко

 http://www.gramota.ru/dic/search.php?wo ... &pe=x&az=x  http://www.rambler.ru/srch?words=%22%E1 ... 9%F2%E8%21

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Indra        Originally Posted by Dimitri  попробуй помедленней и более чётче   более чётко   http://www.gramota.ru/dic/search.php?wo ... &pe=x&az=x  http://www.rambler.ru/srch?words=%22%E1 ... 9%F2%E8%21

 Результат реакции "многа буков" на статью о двойном выражении сравнительной степени, помещённой мною на форуме.

----------


## challenger

Ok, faster...I didn't know what более чётче meant, so it's not more чётче   ::  http://www.mediamungo.com/media/showpho ... 9/cat/2067

----------


## basurero

Hmm, it doesn't work for me for some reason... Neither does the first one... Is this a problem or is it just me?

----------


## Dimitri

> Hmm, it doesn't work for me for some reason... Neither does the first one... Is this a problem or is it just me?

 у меня работает

----------

